

Ask HN: please review my web site - alexro

topytalk.com is a twitter talk-oriented timeline. The concept isn't mind-blowing, it is merely a tool to ease your life on Twitter.<p>http://topytalk.com<p>Your personal talkline is at http://topytalk.com/&#60;yourtwittername&#62;<p>Please tell me what you think. Many thanks!
======
mikeleeorg
Hey, that's pretty cool. I've been looking for a tool that can display a full
Twitter conversation reliably.

What you have is -almost- there. I'll admit, the remaining 10% is really tough
to do, but if you're able to solve it, you'll have one awesome tool on your
hands.

Here's an example. Yesterday, John Battelle made the following tweet:
<http://twitter.com/johnbattelle/status/13835492925>

Using your tool, I'm able to get all of the replies to his tweet, which is
cool: <http://topytalk.com/13835492925/13835492925/>

I expected to see this conversation here as well, but didn't:
<http://topytalk.com/johnbattelle/>

Then John replied to one person amongst his set of replies, which doesn't show
up on topytalk.com either: <http://twitter.com/pkedrosky/status/13835588801>

And here's the remaining 10% that's tough to get. John ended the conversation
with a follow-on tweet: <http://twitter.com/johnbattelle/status/13836063098>

However, this isn't tied to any particular reply. So I can see why it's
difficult to know if this is part of the previous discussion or not. I can
tell it is, but it would be difficult to discern this programmatically, I'm
guessing.

Just my $0.02. I think you've got a neat tool here though! Keep up the good
work.

~~~
alexro
Yeah, you're right. Currently Twitter doesn't offer the full firehose stream
to every developer and I use several less populated streams to get the
replies. I think that over time I'll be able to get all the replies.

As for the tweets that aren't chained together, this is really tough to do.
I'll think about it.

Thank you for the feedback, really appreciated!

